# JButton mit ENTER Taste klicken



## Guest (16. Mrz 2004)

hallihallo!
ich habe einen JPanel mit vielen JButtons und 2 JTextFields.
wenn ich die JTextFields ausfülle möchte ich gern mit der ENTER Taste sofort einen bestimmten Button klicken und zuert mit der Maus daraufklicken.

weiss jemand zufällig wechle methode ich benutzen kann???


----------



## Beni (16. Mrz 2004)

> sofort einen bestimmten Button klicken und zuert mit der Maus daraufklicken.



Ich verstehe diese Satz nicht ganz. Willst du jetzt den Button runterdrücken (mit Enter), willst du ihm den Fokus überreichen (das wäre requestFocus), und wieso willst du zuerst mit der Maus draufklicken? Wo ist da die Reihenfolge?  ???:L 

Seeehr müsteriös...

Beni


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Mrz 2004)

Mach einen KeyListener ans TextField, und wenn Enter gedrückt wurde, mach 

a) du hast einen JButton: 
	
	
	
	





```
myButton.doPress();
```
b) du hast keinen aus javax.swing.AbstractButton abgeleiteten Button:
	
	
	
	





```
myButton.fireActionPerformed();
```

die Maus bleibt allerdings am Platz.


----------



## Beni (16. Mrz 2004)

Maus kannst du aber mit _java.awt.Robot.mouseMove( int x, int y )_ bewegen.


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mach einen KeyListener ans TextField, und wenn Enter gedrückt wurde, mach
> 
> a) du hast einen JButton:
> 
> ...



Funzt bei mir irgendwie nicht. Hab ein JButton-Array


```
JButton[] zahlen = new JButton[9]
for (int i = 0; i < zahlen.length; i++) {
    zahlen[i] = new JButton(i + 1);
    zahlen[i].addActionListener(this);
}
...
zahlen[3].doPress();
```

doPress() kann nicht gefunden werden. Finds auch nirgends in der API. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Oni (7. Sep 2005)

bin mir nicht sicher aber heißt das nicht JButton#doClick ?


----------



## The_S (7. Sep 2005)

Danke! Funktioniert!


----------



## Sky (7. Sep 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> a) du hast einen JButton:
> b) du hast keinen aus javax.swing.AbstractButton abgeleiteten Button:



Wo ist denn jetzt der Unterschied? JButton ist ein AbstractButton :
	
	
	
	





```
java.lang.Object
|_java.awt.Component
    |_java.awt.Container
        |_javax.swing.JComponent
            |_javax.swing.AbstractButton
                |_javax.swing.JButton
```


----------

